# Who has stock of quad coils for tfv8



## Brett Jason Kieser (27/7/16)

Who has stock of quad coils for tfv8


----------



## SmokGuy (27/7/16)

Looks like Vape Cartel might have, according to their website.

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...roducts/smok-tf-v8-q4-replacement-coil-single

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (27/7/16)

SmokGuy said:


> Looks like Vape Cartel might have, according to their website.
> 
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...roducts/smok-tf-v8-q4-replacement-coil-single



They do. Received my order from them yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

